# Mollies, 10 gallon?



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

For my 10 gallon tank I was thinking of having mollies and a couple cories, how many could I fit with enough room for them to swim comfortably? 

Thanks a bunch

-Shelby


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

i am sure tthey would fit comfy but just not that many and i would not breed the mollies


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You are bound to have a least 2 batches of fry from the mollies even if you dont get a male. Females save the sperm...


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

Mollies grow too big and are too active for a 10 gallon. I would suggest atleast a 20 gallon tank for a few mollies. They can grow up to 4" which is much too big for a 10 gallon. You could have a few platys in a 10 gallon or a couple of male guppies.


----------

